# Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI



## Brednoise (4. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!
Ich habe mir ein Humminbird 797cSI kostengünstig aus den USA gekauft! leider läßt sich die Sprache nur auf englisch lesen!
Hat jemand von euch gegen umkosten eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung ( Kopie ) für dieses gerät
wißt ihr wenn ich eine deutsche Software aufs gerät übertrage dieses sich dann auf deutsch einstellen läßt?
im voraus mal vielen dank
grüße


----------



## Flöteboller (5. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



Brednoise schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!
> Ich habe mir ein Humminbird 797cSI kostengünstig aus den USA gekauft! leider läßt sich die Sprache nur auf englisch lesen!
> Hat jemand von euch gegen umkosten eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung ( Kopie ) für dieses gerät
> ...


 
Moin Moin Versuch es hier mal.http://www.uli-beyer.de/
Geh mal in die Warengruppe Echolote und Zubehör. Gruß Flöteboller #h


----------



## ollir (6. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Hallo,

ich habe noch eine Anleitung auf Deutsch da ich vor 11 Monaten ein solches Gerät gekauft habe. Falls du Interesse hast kann ich Dir sie schicken. Ich hoffe du kannst mit diesem Gerät mehr anfangen als wir, denn ich habe es schnell wieder verkauft. Man konnte in der Praxis im 3D nicht viel erkennen, schon gar keine Fische! Und das obwohl wir von Deutschlands größtem (selbsternannten) Profi betreut wurden. Auch die Onlineschulung konnte da nicht helfen. Ich denke derzeit über den kauf des 967 nach, da scheint mir die 3D Darstellung wesentlich besser zu sein. Kannst Du mir evtl. erklären wie Du an das Gerät aus den USA gelangt bist und wie hoch die Kosten für Zoll etc. waren?  Herzliche Grüße


----------



## Echolotzentrum (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Hallo,

zwei Sachen, die mir auf dem Herzen liegen:

1. Die Side Imaging Technik hat genauso viele Bewunderer wie Kunden, die nicht perfekt damit zurecht kommen. Wir können mit unseren Schulungen nur eine Hilfestellung geben, damit richtig zu arbeiten. Erst gestern war ich wieder bei der Feuerwehr in Duisburg (Tauchdienstleistertreffen NRW / Polizei - THW - Feuerwehr - DLRG) und habe dort als "selbsternannter" Profi die Geräte präsentiert und darauf geschult. 
Einige Teilnehmer kannten das Gerät von uns schon sehr gut und sind begeistert. Ich hätte mich sehr über Fragen vom Kunden gefreut, da dies immer wieder gerne genutzt wird. Auch kann man mir bei Serviceversionen zur Bildanalyse Fotos vom Display schicken um eventuelle Fehler zu erkennen. Warum wurde das nicht in Anspruch genommen? . Ich bin für meine Kunden immer von 9.00-18.00Uhr erreichbar. Und ich bin auch gerne bereit am Wochenende in Magdeburg (Magdeburger Meeresangelmesse) dem Kunden das Gerät nur für ihn vor Ort zu erklären. Den Vorwurf, man könnte keine Fische sehen, kann ich nicht gelten lassen und er ist auch falsch!


2. Die 3D Geräte funktionieren nicht!!! Mehr Infos dazu liefert gerne die Feuerwehr in PB, die mit uns die Geräte im Vergleich zu den Side Imaging Geräten getestet hat.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



> Man konnte in der Praxis im 3D nicht viel erkennen, schon gar keine Fische!


Was "man" erkennen kann, ist immer sehr relativ und von vielen Faktoren abhängig.

Gerät, Sendeleistung, Einstellungen, Gewässer, Tiefe, Software vom Echolot und, und, und.....

Dass solche Geräte von dem Amis bei Markteinführung als "Fischfinder" bezeichnet wurde, darf man getrost dem Marketing und nicht der Realität zurechnen.......

Solche Geräte können zwar unter günstigen Umständen Fische erkennen, müssen es aber noch lange nicht....

Jeder Angler weiss selber, wie oft er Fische fängt, obwohl keine auf dem Lot zu sehen sind - und wie oft er trotz gigantischer Anzeige nix fängt - und manchmal fängt er auch tatsächlich, wenn Fische angezeigt werden.

Oder anders gesagt:
Die Fehlerquote (wir sprechen hier von "Fischerkennung") ist nicht gerade klein - auch bei hochwertigen Geräten.

Wer sich darüber nicht im Klaren ist oder wer tatsächlich immer noch glaubt, dass "Fischfinder" tatsächlich (alle) Fische "finden" können, sollte sich das mal durchlesen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...mit-thomas-schlageter-vom-echolotzentrum.html

PS:
Keines der normalen Echolote zeigt in irgendeiner Form eine rechteckige Plattform von über 1,5 m Kantenlänge (in ca. 7 Metern Tiefe!) - aber es gibt immer noch Angler die glauben, damit sicher Fische von 30 Zentimetern Länge identifizieren zu können....

Es geht bei der "Fischerkennung" nicht darum, Fische sicher zu erkennen (in meinen Augen haben da selbst die besten Geräte eine Fehlerquote von mindestens 30%), sondern darum, möglichst viele Fehler bei Bedienung und Interpretation des angezeigten Bildes zu eliminieren. 

Ein grafisches Echolot (den Ausdruck find ich viel besser als "Fischfinder") hat eine Stärken nämlich nicht in der Erkennung von Fischen, sondern bei richtiger Montage und Einstellung und wenn das Gerät passend zum Tiefenbereich ist und wenn man das Gerät "lesen" kann, im relativ guten erkennen können von Strukturen am Gewässergrund.


----------



## Lumpjäger (7. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Hallo,leider kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (17. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



ollir schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe noch eine Anleitung auf Deutsch da ich vor 11 Monaten ein solches Gerät gekauft habe. Falls du Interesse hast kann ich Dir sie schicken. Ich hoffe du kannst mit diesem Gerät mehr anfangen als wir, denn ich habe es schnell wieder verkauft. Man konnte in der Praxis im 3D nicht viel erkennen, schon gar keine Fische! Und das obwohl wir von Deutschlands größtem (selbsternannten) Profi betreut wurden. Auch die Onlineschulung konnte da nicht helfen. Ich denke derzeit über den kauf des 967 nach, da scheint mir die 3D Darstellung wesentlich besser zu sein. Kannst Du mir evtl. erklären wie Du an das Gerät aus den USA gelangt bist und wie hoch die Kosten für Zoll etc. waren?  Herzliche Grüße


Hallo,

ich habe gerade überraschender Weise (wegen einer Kaufanfrage bei uns zu einem Echolot) mit dem kritisierenden Herrn zu dem Thema Side Imaging gesprochen.
Er hat vor einem Jahr ein Humminbird 797si gekauft und laut seiner eigenen Aussage zweimal mit uns gesprochen. Wie ich aus dem Gespräch heraushören konnte, war er mit dem Gerät nicht zufrieden, da die Fischerkennung nicht möglich gewesen wäre. 

Wie ich immer wieder berichte, ist die Schulung und das Verstehen der Technik entscheidend für den Angelerfolg. Ich versuche mit Onlineschulungen (auch mit der Side Imaging Erweiterung) und der Möglichkeit des Anrufens allen Käufern weiter zu helfen. Dies mache ich gerne und leidenschaftlich. Aber auch dabei sind mir ab einem gewissen Punkt die Hände gebunden und vertraue auf den Wissensstand des Kunden. Weitergehende Informationen und auch die Analyse der SI Bilder hätten "OLLIR" wahrscheinlich weitergeholfen. Dies hat er aber nicht genutzt und war leider enttäuscht.
Deshalb: Wir treffen uns nächstes Jahr auf unserem Hausgewässer und ich erkläre ihm kostenfrei jedes noch so kleine Detail zum Humminbird 797si. Denn gerade bei diesem Thema schmerzt mich eine eigentlich ungerechtfertigte Kritik. Side Imaging funktioniert! Aber nicht nur mit der Bedienungsanleitung.
Ich freue mich auf den Termin und stehe auch weiterhin gerne für Fragen zur Verfügung.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## drehteufel (17. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Deshalb: Wir treffen uns nächstes Jahr auf unserem Hausgewässer und ich erkläre ihm kostenfrei jedes noch so kleine Detail zum Humminbird 797si.


 
Kann ich da auch mit von der Partie sein? Habe mein 797er vor einem Jahr gekauft und benutze es sogar immer noch. #6
Würde gern noch ein paar Tricks/Kniffe abschauen.
Fische kann ich übrigens auf meinem Gerät gut erkennen, nicht immer, aber oft. Viel spektakulärer sind jedoch versunkene Boote etc. die ja auch fischträchtig und sehr klar zu sehen sind.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (17. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Hallo,

das können wir machen, wenn Sie das Gerät bei uns mit dem Service Paket gekauft haben. Dann treffen wir uns in kleiner Runde auf dem See.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## drehteufel (17. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



Brednoise schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!
> Ich habe mir ein Humminbird 797cSI kostengünstig aus den USA gekauft! leider läßt sich die Sprache nur auf englisch lesen!
> Hat jemand von euch gegen umkosten eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung ( Kopie ) für dieses gerät
> ...


 
Übrigens kannst Du bei einem US-Gerät keine deutsche Sprache einstellen, auch nicht nach Installation von anderer Software. Die US-Version des Geräts hat tatsächlich eine andere Hardware, habe diesbezüglich direkt bei Humminbird nachgefragt.
Ans Herz legen kann ich Dir ein sehr infomatives Side Imaging-Forum in den Staaten.

www.xumba.scholleco.com/viewforum.php?f=6


----------



## ollir (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Da ich mit meinem kurzen, spitzen Kommentar doch scheinbar für helle Aufregung gesorgt habe möchte ich an dieser Stelle einmal detailiert Berichten. Ich möchte hier nicht die Kompetenz des Händlers in Frage stellen sondern ganz neutral schildern wie es dazu kam das ich unser Echolot nach 6 Monaten wieder verkauft habe.
  Kurz vorweg  wir  (30 und  36 Jahre alt) sind leidenschaftliche Angler. Noch nie haben wir Kosten oder Mühen gescheut wenn es ums Angeln ging. Bereits seit Kindertagen erklimmen wir Felsvorsprünge und verbringen viel Zeit am Wasser.
  Durch die steig steigende Reinheit unserer Hausgewässer  Bigge und Listersee sind im klaren Wasser mittlerweile enorme Sichtweiten möglich.  Dadurch wird es immer schwerer diese Seen erfolgreich zu beangeln, darüber sind sich alle einig. Um weiterhin erfolgreich zu sein und Stellen im See zu erreichen haben wir in ein Boot investiert. Damit war das Budget eigentlich ausgeschöpft aber wir wollten es halt wissen und haben nochmal 1500€ für das 797SI zusammengekratzt!!
  Nach ausgiebiger tel. Beratung mit dem Händler unseres Vertrauens erwarteten wir mit Hochspannung die Ankunft des ersehnten Päckchens. Das Sideimagine Gerät sollte uns nun helfen Barschschwärme, Futterfischschwärme, Platzhechte, Zander am Grund etc. zu finden. Ein Kugelgelenkarm von ThinkBig, eine verzinkte Geberstange, ein Koffer mit speziell ausgefrästem Schaumstoff für Gerät und Akku mit Ladebuchse und schnell-Steckverbindern wurde eifrigst angefertigt. Diverse Kabel sauber mit Kabelschonern im Boot verlegt. Alles war Perfekt!
  Mittlerweile hatten wir auch eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung per PDF erhalten, ausgedruckt und in einen Leitz Ordner geheftet.  Man gab uns dabei recht deutlich zu verstehen das die Anleitung  zu 100% im Packet gewesen  sein muss.
  Da wir voll Service gebucht hatten nahmen wir an einer Onlineschulung teil. Wir trafen uns also eine Stunde vorher am Abend, denn wir wollten das zelebrieren schließlich freuten wir uns schon seit Tagen darauf! Wie kleine Kinder hingen wir an den Lippen des Mentors und machten uns Notizen. Die Enttäuschung war uns deutlich anzumerken, keine Rede von 3D oder Sideimagine war. Nachdem ich nochmals telefoniert habe wurde ein weiterer Termin für eine Onlineschulung 3D gemacht. 
  Jetzt war es uns erstmals möglich zu verstehen wie das SI Bild überhaupt zu deuten ist. Sobald wir den ersten Einsatz haben sollten wir uns vom Gewässer direkt tel. melden. Gesagt getan. Das vom Profi  vor Versand bereits auf die Bedingungen im Biggesee eingestellte Gerät wurde weiter feinjustiert. Wir ruderten viele KM und ich verbrachte nahezu die ganze Zeit mit der Nase am Bildschirm auf der Suche nach irgendwas. Der Gewässergrund wurde perfekt angezeigt.  Komisch war das  im 2D Modus viele z.T. sehr große Fischsicheln angezeigt wurden die im SI nicht ansatzweise zu sehen waren. Das Menü und die Einstellungen beherrschte ich bald im Schlaf. Zumal es auch noch zwei weitere Direktleitungen vom Boot zum Händler gab, der sich auch bereitwillig je ca. 20-25min Zeit am Telefon genommen hatte.
  Nun liegen in unseren Talsperren keine Wracks, riesige Gegenstände, Plattformen, Autos, und nur gelegentlich mal Leichen. Und wir sind Angler, nicht die 112 oder 110, DLRG, THW oder Marine. Die detailgetreuen Abbildungen vom Grund empfanden wir nicht als sehr hilfreich da die Fische fehlten. Steile Kanten oder Senken, flache Bereiche haben wir im Biggesee zu hauf. Das 2D zeigt diese ebenfalls zuverlässig an, aber mit der Info ob dort zurzeit ein Schwarm etc. anzutreffen ist.  
  Das Auffinden von Fischen im SI Modus ist uns sehr schwer gefallen. Zum einen wurden sie schlichtweg nicht angezeigt (2D ja, 3D nein) oder die Identifikation auf dem Bildschirm war nahezu unmöglich. Wenn man SI und 2D gleichzeitig betrachtet sieht man 2D den Fisch, 3D lassen sich dann mit dem Hinweis auf den Fisch schon eher manche helle Stellen als Fisch deklarieren.
  Wir haben laut GPS über 150Km Ruderstrecke zurückgelegt und dann die Entscheidung getroffen das wir das mittlerweile 6 Monate alte Echolot wieder verkaufen. Eine sehr bittere, teure Pille. Wir hielten es für sinnvoller den Erlös in ein starkes, reines 2D Gerät zu investieren.
   Mein erster Anlaufpunkt war der Händler der es uns verkaufte. Kein Interesse am Kauf des SI, obwohl bereits die Worte 500-600Euro über meine Lippen kamen und die Werksgarantie ja noch für 18 Monate Bestand. Begründung:  Es könnte ja kaputt sein, und er müsse wieder 24 Monate Garantie geben. Auch keine helle Aufregung über den Grund des Verkaufes. Die Analyse der SI Bilder wurde nicht angeboten. Diese hätten wir  100%ig  genutzt, jedoch habe ich davon hier zum ersten Mal erfahren. 
  Das Angebot uns das Gerät 2009 auf seinem Heimgewässer zu zeigen folgte erst auf meine erste öffentliche Kritik hier im Forum.  Das schmerzt uns, da es jetzt sichtlich zu spät ist. Ich persönlich glaube auch nicht daran dass er andere Ergebnisse erzielen würde. Zitat Thomas9904: 
  „Dass solche Geräte von dem Amis bei Markteinführung als "Fischfinder" bezeichnet wurde, darf man getrost dem Marketing und nicht der Realität zurechnen.......Solche Geräte können zwar unter günstigen Umständen Fische erkennen, müssen es aber noch lange nicht....Ein grafisches Echolot (den Ausdruck find ich viel besser als "Fischfinder") hat eine Stärken nämlich nicht in der Erkennung von Fischen, sondern bei richtiger Montage und Einstellung und wenn das Gerät passend zum Tiefenbereich ist und wenn man das Gerät "lesen" kann, im relativ guten erkennen können von Strukturen am Gewässergrund.“
  Daraus das „drehteufel“ sich wie er schreibt nach einjähriger Nutzung des Gerätes der Partie 2009 anschließen möchte ziehe ich meine eigenen Schlüsse.
  Wichtig: Ich halte den Händler auch weiterhin für den Experten in Sachen Echolote. Allerdings nicht in Sachen angeln. Er kennt sich gut mit der Technik aus. Der Kontakt ist immer freundlich, angenehm und trotz meiner fälschlichen Bezeichnung als  „selbsternannter Experte“ sehr höflich. Ich möchte mich auf diesem Weg dafür ernsthaft und herzlich entschuldigen. 
  Wir werden uns aber wohl nicht mehr von seiner Euphorie für bestimmte Echolote anstecken lassen und den Nutzten der Geräte für uns Angler kritischer Prüfen.


----------



## drehteufel (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



ollir schrieb:


> Daraus das „drehteufel“ sich wie er schreibt nach einjähriger Nutzung des Gerätes der Partie 2009 anschließen möchte ziehe ich meine eigenen Schlüsse.


 
Dazu kann ich etwas sagen: Ich möchte auch an dem Treffen teilnehmen, da ich mir davon weitere Erkenntnisse bezüglich der Deutung der 3D-Bilder erhoffe. Ich hatte schonmal ein paar Screenshots mit SI-Bildern eingestellt, auf denen 100%ig Einzelfische zu erkennen waren, die waren aber ziemlich groß >80cm und hielten sich ausschließlich im Mittelwasser bzw. oberflächennah auf.
Sehr gut sind auf dem SI ebenfalls Schwärme von Futterfisch oder Planktonansammlungen als helle Wolken zu sehen. Gruppen von Weißfischen sind auch gut sichtbar, allerdings fällt es mir schwer, bodennahe Fische auf dem SI zu erkennen. Das ist meines Erachtens aber auch nicht der sinn von SI. Der besteht eher darin, großflächig bei nur einer Überfahrt interessante Strukturen, Futterfischwolken etc. zu finden, diese Stellen dann gezielt anzufahren und per 2D sich alles genau anzuschauen. Sozusagen ein Zeitgewinn gegenüber einem herkömmlichen Lot, mit dem ich die Strukturen sicher auch finde, die Frage ist nur wann...gerade auf großen, unbekannten Gewässern nicht ganz einfach.
Wenn mal etwas wirklich interessantes und markantes auf dem Gewässergrund liegt, wie z.B. ein versunkenes Boot, dann kann man das ganz klar und deutlich erkennen.
Das Phänomen mit angezeigten Sicheln auf dem 2D-Bildschirm, aber keinen Fischen im SI-Modus habe ich bei mir auch des öfteren, keine Ahnung, woran das liegt. Schwer vorstellbar, dass sich diese Fische ausnahmslos im toten Winkel des SI's aufhalten. Erkenntnisse unter anderem darüber erhoffe ich mir vom vor-Ort-Termin.
Eine auf SI zugeschnittene Schulung habe ich damals auch nicht erhalten, da es mehrere Teilnehmer mit normalen Loten gab und auf die Spezialitäten von SI nur am Rande eingegangen wurde. Dass es jetzt eine 3-stündige Schulung extra dafür gibt, finde ich löblich, nützt mir aber nichts mehr, da ich sie damals nicht bekommen habe.
Auch musste ich damals erstmal die originale Humminbird-Software von der Homepage des Herstellers installieren, damit das Gerät einwandfrei funktionierte. Vorher gab es Abstürze etc. Das fand ich nicht so toll, war aber nicht so das Problem. Ärgerlich bei dem Preis allemal.
Am WE kann ich nochmal ein paar mir unklare SI-Bilder einstellen, vielleicht kann Herr Schlageter zu dem einen oder anderen etwas sagen.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



ollir schrieb:


> Da wir voll Service gebucht hatten nahmen wir an einer Onlineschulung teil. Wir trafen uns also eine Stunde vorher am Abend, denn wir wollten das zelebrieren schließlich freuten wir uns schon seit Tagen darauf! Wie kleine Kinder hingen wir an den Lippen des Mentors und machten uns Notizen. Die Enttäuschung war uns deutlich anzumerken, keine Rede von 3D oder Sideimagine war. Nachdem ich nochmals telefoniert habe wurde ein weiterer Termin für eine Onlineschulung 3D gemacht.
> Jetzt war es uns erstmals möglich zu verstehen wie das SI Bild überhaupt zu deuten ist. Sobald wir den ersten Einsatz haben sollten wir uns vom Gewässer direkt tel. melden. Gesagt getan. Das vom Profi  vor Versand bereits auf die Bedingungen im Biggesee eingestellte Gerät wurde weiter feinjustiert. Wir ruderten viele KM und ich verbrachte nahezu die ganze Zeit mit der Nase am Bildschirm auf der Suche nach irgendwas. Der Gewässergrund wurde perfekt angezeigt.  Komisch war das  im 2D Modus viele z.T. sehr große Fischsicheln angezeigt wurden die im SI nicht ansatzweise zu sehen waren. Das Menü und die Einstellungen beherrschte ich bald im Schlaf. Zumal es auch noch zwei weitere Direktleitungen vom Boot zum Händler gab, der sich auch bereitwillig je ca. 20-25min Zeit am Telefon genommen hatte.


Wie bereits Thomas Finkbeiner schon in unserem Echolottest erwähnt hat, entstehen bei normalen 2 dimensionalen analogen Echoloten Fehlinterpretationen. Ein großer Fisch auf dem 2D Gerät wird in der Regel auch auf dem Side Imaging Gerät dargestellt. Wir dürfen auch nicht vergessen, dass ein SI Gerät nur einen sehr dünnen Streifen abdeckt, während die analoge Technik aus einem großen runden Bereich ein Signal errechnet. Wenn also Fische nicht direkt neben uns sind, sehen wir sie nicht. Auch hat OLLIR anscheinend nicht die korrekte eingestellte Geschwindigkeit eingehalten. Auf Nachfrage sprach er von ca. 2 - 2,5 km/h. Und das ist für die Einstellungen zu wenig. Viel Fahren mit falscher Einstellung hilft nicht weiter. Warum sieht man hier Schwärme? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im Video auf unserer Side Imaging Seite (www.sideimaging.de) sieht man auf meinem eigenen Video große Schwärme Fische! 


ollir schrieb:


> Wir haben laut GPS über 150Km Ruderstrecke zurückgelegt und dann die Entscheidung getroffen das wir das mittlerweile 6 Monate alte Echolot wieder verkaufen. Eine sehr bittere, teure Pille. Wir hielten es für sinnvoller den Erlös in ein starkes, reines 2D Gerät zu investieren.
> Mein erster Anlaufpunkt war der Händler der es uns verkaufte. Kein Interesse am Kauf des SI, obwohl bereits die Worte 500-600Euro über meine Lippen kamen und die Werksgarantie ja noch für 18 Monate Bestand. Begründung:  Es könnte ja kaputt sein, und er müsse wieder 24 Monate Garantie geben. Auch keine helle Aufregung über den Grund des Verkaufes.


Jetzt drehen wir die Situation mal um: Ein Kunden beschwert sich im Forum, dass Schlageter nur sehr wenig für solch ein gebrauchtes Echolot bietet. Wie wird das aufgefasst? Schlageter ist ein Abzocker? Oder hält man das für einen fairen Deal? Deshalb nehme ich aus Prinzip keine gebrauchten Geräte zurück. Ich müsste auf diese wieder eine neue Garantie geben. Das gibt von allen Seiten nur Ärger. Soweit ich auch mitbekommen habe, wurde bei Ebay ein deutlich höherer Preis erzielt! (War mein Tipp!) Dieser Kunde hat nach dem Kauf die Schulung mitgemacht und ist sehr zufrieden. Außerdem stelle ich die Gegenfrage an OLLIR: Warum möchten Sie jetzt ein Humminbird 787c2 Combo mit QuadraBeam Geber bei mir kaufen? Der Preisunterschied dieser Geräte sind lediglich 400EUR. Ansonsten sind die Geräte identisch. Dann hätte man doch auch das SI Gerät behalten können?! Oder wir hätten es in der Nutzung vereinfacht und mit einem QuadraBeam Geber ausgestattet. 


ollir schrieb:


> Die Analyse der SI Bilder wurde nicht angeboten. Diese hätten wir  100%ig  genutzt, jedoch habe ich davon hier zum ersten Mal erfahren.


Wir haben in der letzten Saison einiges verändert und verbessert. Sämtliche Kunden mit einer SI Serviceversion sind selbstverständlich berechtigt die Schulung mitzumachen. Das habe ich aber auch niemals abgelehnt. Am Telefon heute morgen ist dieser Vorwurf auch nicht gemacht worden.


ollir schrieb:


> Das Angebot uns das Gerät 2009 auf seinem Heimgewässer zu zeigen folgte erst auf meine erste öffentliche Kritik hier im Forum.  Das schmerzt uns, da es jetzt sichtlich zu spät ist.


 Ich habe OLLIR angeschrieben in einer PN, er solle mich doch bitte anrufen, um die Probleme direkt zu klären. Seinen ERSTEN Kommentar in solch einer Form im Forum zu lassen, ist nicht okay und beleidigt mich persönlich. Zumal er jetzt auch noch Ware bei uns bestellt hat und sich am Telefon ganz anders gibt als hier im Board.
Und noch etwas: Ich wollte mit ihm wetten um ein schönes Essen, dass wir gemeinsam in der Lage sind, detailliert mit diesem Gerät Fische zu zeigen. Warum geht er hier nicht drauf ein? Sehr seltsam. Könnte ich Recht haben? 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Echolotzentrum (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Hier auf dem Foto sieht man einen Fisch, wahrscheinlich einen Wels, der ein Stück mit uns schwimmt. Genau sichtbar ist auch der Schatten. Dieser verschwindet dann in Bodennähe.




Die Größe kann grob bestimmt werden. Direkt unter dem großen Signal erkennt man einen sauberen weißen Strich. Das ist ebenfalls ein Fisch.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Heiko112 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Kann den ganzen Dreh hier manchmal nicht nachvollziehen.

Habe das Gerät jetzt 2 mal im Einsatz gehabt und es meine erwartungen voll und ganz erfüllt. Kanten und Unterwassergegenstände sind einwandfrei erkennbar. Ob ich jetzt da unten 3 gekreuzte äste sehe oder einen zusammengeklappten Gartenstuhl kann ich nicht sagen aber das was da unten ist das kann ich behaupten.

Das wird aber auch der Herr Schlageter nicht sagen können wenn ich hier ein Screenshot einstelle.

Desweiteren kann ich ohne Probleme FISCHE erkennen auch Zander die am Grund stehen sehe ich vielleicht nicht jeden aber ein paar.

Vielleicht sind die erwartungen einiger "USER" der Geräte schlichtweg zu hoch.


----------



## drehteufel (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Das wird aber auch der Herr Schlageter nicht sagen können wenn ich hier ein Screenshot einstelle.


 
Ich glaube schon, dass er das kann, zumindest bei vielen Dingen...



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Desweiteren kann ich ohne Probleme FISCHE erkennen auch Zander die am Grund stehen sehe ich vielleicht nicht jeden aber ein paar.


 
Dann bist Du ein ganz Schlauer, der Zander wahrscheinlich an den Strahlen ihrer Rückenflosse identifiziert...
Du hast doch sicher ein paar Screenshots gemacht. Die kannste gern hier einstellen. Würde gern von Dir beigebracht bekommen, wie man einen Zander auf dem SI-Bild von z.B. ein paar Karpfen unterscheidet. Fisch als Fisch erkennen okay, aber die Fischart bestimmen??#d

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass ich mit dem Gerät unzufrieden bin. Mit dem Auslieferzustand (alte Software) war ich vielleicht nicht ganz glücklich, aber das ist zum Glück kein Problem...


----------



## Echolotzentrum (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Lasst uns doch einfach nächstes Jahr bei vernünftigem Wetter einen schönen Tag auf unserem Hausgewässer verbringen.
Es passen 5 Leute auf mein Boot und ich brauche regelmäßig neue Bilder, womit man das hier gerne verbinden kann.
Ruft mich doch kurz im Büro an unter Tel. 05255 934700 und wir besprechen einen Termin.
Okay? Denn eine bissige Diskussion hilft hier nicht weiter.

Thomas Schlageter

Ich stehe auch gerne auf der BOOT / Berlin zur Verfügung. Bin ab morgen (Mittwoch) bis Sonntag dort und halte immer gegen Mittag Vorträge auf der großen Bühne.


----------



## drehteufel (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Lasst uns doch einfach nächstes Jahr bei vernünftigem Wetter einen schönen Tag auf unserem Hausgewässer verbringen.
> Es passen 5 Leute auf mein Boot und ich brauche regelmäßig neue Bilder.


 
Ich würde dann schonmal einen Platz für mich reservieren wollen.#6


----------



## Heiko112 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, dass er das kann, zumindest bei vielen Dingen...




Ich bezweifel ja nicht das Herr Schlageter nicht die Bilder des SI deuten kann. Wenn er auf SI schon z.B. Klappstühle in verschiedene Position liegen gesehen hat und das vergleichen kann dann geht das. Alles andere ist vermuten. 

Und ja ich sehe FISCHE auf mein 797. Die Flossenstrahlen erkenne ich nicht aber (und jetzt kannst du denke ich noch was lernen).

Da die GPS genauigkeit doch etwas zu wünschen übrig lässt was sich dadurch erklären, lässt das ich mein Boot mit meinem E-Motor im Kreis drehen kann und die aktualisierung nunmal über bewegung über Grund läuft und der Wendekreis rech klein ist, kommt das GPS da nicht ganz nach.Deshalb  benutze ich zum markieren der Stellen Bojen.

Und die Krumme Rute hat nichts mit einen Karpfen zutun. Im Hintergrund die BOJE.





Eine Boje kann ich leichter Anfahren als eine geplotte Stelle.

Die Bisse kamen jedes mal direkt an der Boje was ja für die genauigkeit der Methode spricht.







Das Phänomen ließ sich an den einen Tag bestimmt 20 mal wiederholen. 

Ich habe leider keine Screens gemacht die SD Karte war in meinem zweiten Echo wegen der Wasserkarte habe aber einmal einen Weissfischschwarm fotografiert. Kann man leider nicht viel drauf erkennen.








Ich bin mit dem Gerät und dem was es kann bestens zufrieden. 
Nun entweder bin ich ja jetzt der ganz wie du schon geschrieben hast der "GANZ SCHLAUE" oder ich hatte einfach immer Glück. Das ich die Fische die ich gesehen habe gezielt beangeln konnte und auch fangen konnte  das konnte ich nun schon mehrere male wiederholen.


----------



## drehteufel (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Auf dem Foto sehe ich höchstens rechts in der Bildhälfte mittig in Grundnähe sowas wie Fische, ist mir allerdings rätselhaft, warum man ein Echolot, welches so geile Screenshots erlaubt, immer mit einem Fotoapparat abknipst, wo absolut nichts erkennbar ist...ach ja, die SD-Karte, ich vergaß. |rolleyes
Trotzdem bezweifle ich stark, dass Du oder auch jemand anders auf Grund von Sicheln oder hellen Objekten (bei SI) SICHER sagen kann, dass es sich eindeutig um Zander handelt. Klar, wenn Du sie gefangen hast, ist es keine Kunst
Eine Boje aus- und anwerfen kann ich auch und mein Boot dreht sich auch im Kreis...die Frage ist eher, wie oft Du die Boje auswirfst, die vermeintlichen Zander anwirfst und Du keinen Erfolg hast, weil es eben doch keine Zander waren, die Du gesehen hast...
Ist aber auch müßig, darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## Heiko112 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Wenn ich gewusst hätte das ich damit Beweissfotos machen muss hätte ich beestimmt eine zweite Karte mitgenommen.:q

Ich denke das es jedem klar sein sollte das man das nicht am kleinen weissen Strich erkennen kann. Naja die Trefferquote war recht hoch und wir haben an diesen Tag 4 mal die Boje geworfen. Ich behaupte nicht das man mehrere und oder größere Fische fangen wird, aber es geht gezielter und vielleicht auch einfacher. Und vielleicht fängt man mit etwas übung doch mehr Fische.

Für meinen Einsatzweck ist das Gerät optimal. Ich komme mit der Bedienung gut klar.
Das einzige was mich stört ist das das SI Bild ab 25 Meter tiefe doch recht dunkel wird. Vielleicht liegt das aber auch an der Geberstellung die werde ich in Zukunft noch etwas verbessern können.

Mal sehen was dann noch so geht
Und dann werde ich kommende Woche auch nochmal ein paar Screens einstellen.


----------



## drehteufel (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Wenn ich gewusst hätte das ich damit Beweissfotos machen muss hätte ich beestimmt eine zweite Karte mitgenommen.:q


 
Damit warst nicht nur Du gemeint...sondern vor allem auch Leute, die mit den Geräten ihr Geld verdienen und eindrucksvolle Bilder präsentieren sollten. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kann man doch sogar Videos mit dem Teil aufnehmen oder?;+
Bin auch voll und ganz zufrieden, lerne aber trotzdem gerne weiter dazu.


----------



## Heiko112 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Ja die Verkaufsbilder sind natürlich klasse. 
Aber wer hat schon eine Versunkene Stadt oder einen versunkenen Wald in seinem Stausee. 
Klar erkenne ich ein versunkenen Baum oder die LARGEMOUTH BASS die in gruppen durch das mittelwasser jagen.

Mir kam halt zugut das ich schon 3 Jahre vertikal angel. Also kannte ich schon recht viele interessante Stellen die ich nachher mit dem SI lüften konnte und so schonmal anfangen ein muster zu bauen. 

Glaube auch nicht das ich die vollen Funktionen vom 797 100%ig beherrsche aber died meisten brauche ich nicht. 

Bin natürlich auch immer an den Infos andere 797 SI USER interessiert um zu lernen.


----------



## Heiko112 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Habe nochmal einen kleinen Vergleich. Muss allerdings dazu sagen das das Eagle auf 50 khz steht was ja für TIEFWASSER ist (ist aber leider nicht anders machbar, da sonst das Humminbird auf 200 khz starke störungen bekommt) und der Geber vom Humminbird nicht 100 % ig ausgerichtet ist.

Die Bilder zeigen ein und den selben Zander auf dem Weg an die Oberfläche.


----------



## drehteufel (19. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Vielleicht solltest Du nächstes Jahr auch bei dem von Hr. Schlageter vorgeschlagenen Termin dabeisein, würde mich über Erfahrungsaustausch sehr freuen. Je mehr Input, desto besser.


----------



## Heiko112 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Ich werde mich erst einmal selber weiter durchfuchsen. Für den Fall das ich dann kommendes Jahr noch immer der Meinung bin das ich Hilfe bei der Bedienung oder Deutung der Bilder benötige würde ich mich dann bei Echolotzentrum melden.

Hoffe aber das ich bis dahin die Technik voll im Griff habe. Zumal das auch ein ganz schöner Trip wäre hier ab der Holländischen Grenze bis nach Paderborn bzw Umgebung wo der Termin stattfinden würde.

Und nur für den Erfahrungsaustausch lohnt das nicht, dafür kann man dieses Board ja missbrauchen.


----------



## Heiko112 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

@ drehteufel

Du könntest mal ein paar Bilder (sofern vorhanden) von Tieferen Gewässern einstellen so um die 15M. bis 20 M.

Die Interessieren mich mehr als die Standardbilder aus den "leichter erreichbaren" geringeren Tiefen.

Heiko


----------



## drehteufel (19. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Leider kann ich damit nicht dienen, da das von mir befischte Gewässer maximal 8m tief ist.


----------



## Heiko112 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Schade, würde mich nämlich mal interessieren ob es bei anderen nutzern auch schon ab 20 meter sehr dunkel wird.

Von den max. zu erreichenden Tiefen von 40 metern mal ganz abgesehen. Aber ich denke das das auch mit der Geberstellung zu tun hat. Sobald ich ca 7 km/h fahre wird das Bild deutlicher weil mein Boot dann hinten tiefer im wasser hängt und sich damit ja der Winkel des Gebers zum Grund verändert. 

In den anderen Foren sind meistens auch nur Bilder bis max 15 Metern drin und dann wieder nur von versunkenen Städten.

Werde das aber am Wochenende hoffentlich ausgiebig testen können.


----------



## drehteufel (20. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

So, dann bin ich mal gespannt auf die Expertenmeinungen. Was ist auf den Bildern zu sehen?

Sind das hier Schwärme von Futterfisch oder doch nur Plankton?






Wo sind die in Bodennähe stehenden Fische (unter dem Schwarm) auf dem SI-Bild zu sehen?


----------



## drehteufel (20. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Oder hier, was ist dieses helle Gebilde links? 



Ist hier Fisch zu sehen?



Hier rechts gut zu erkennen das versunkene Boot:


----------



## Heiko112 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Bin zwar kein expert aber mal das was ich tippen würde ist


BILD 1 
Ist denke ich sehr sicher Futterfisch, da man in den Schatten refht gut einzelne kleinere schatten erkennen kann. Sind also keine Schwebteilchen.

BILD 2
Eine Futterfischwolke und vielleicht ein zweites Boot rechts von dir, was die weisse Linie erklären könnte, hatte ich zumindest bei meinem gerät so.

BILD 3 
Da erkenne ich keine grundnahen Fische


----------



## drehteufel (20. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein expert aber mal das was ich tippen würde ist
> 
> 
> BILD 1
> ...


 
In Bild 3 im ersten Posting sind doch aber auf dem 2D-Bild unter dem Schwarm eindeutige Sicheln zu erkennen, ganz klar von Bodenecho getrennt.


----------



## Heiko112 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Ja das ist richtig.
Aber ich bin auch der Meinung das allgemein nicht jede Sichel Fisch ist. Denke auch das die Sichelform nicht eine Fischform sondern das das Echosignal im allgemein von allen Dingen so berechnet und zurückgeworfen wird. 

In den amerikanischen Foren wo auf den SI Bäume zu sehen sind werden dann auf 2D unterwasserbäume in der Form der Bäume angezeigt aber bestehend aus vielen kleinen Sicheln. Muss mal schauen ob hier so eins finde und dann auch einstellen darf.


----------



## Heiko112 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Ein Beispiel leider nicht das beste ist dieses hier

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aV2PLYf0


weiss nicht ob ich das hier direkt einfügen darf, aber als Link müsste das ja gehen.


Gut zu sehen rechts der Baum und auf dem 2D links der Baum bestehend aus Sicheln.

Die FISCHSYMBOL eines Echolotes ist so oder so nicht der Brüller aber auch nicht alles was Sicheln ist, ist zwangläufig Fisch.


----------



## drehteufel (20. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Hmm, also bleibt es doch ein wenig rätselhaft...#c


----------



## Heiko112 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Würde ich mich dann auch mit abfinden. Ich würde Plotten, weiterfahren andere interessantere Stelle suchen und später nochmal nachschauen ob die echos immer noch angezeigt werden.


----------



## Jirko (21. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



> aber auch nicht alles was Sicheln ist, ist zwangläufig Fisch...


wenn man(n) mit dem boot fährt, definitiv #6... wenn ich aber mit dem boot *nicht* drifte und eine sichel auf dem echolotbild erscheint kann ich fast 100%-ig davon ausgehen, dass es sich um einen fisch handelt... bzw. ein sich bewegendes objekt, was sich durch den ultraschallkegel bewegt und wenn´s kein taucher oder ist, ist´s dann wohl nen fisch :m #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Oder ein mit der Strömung unter dem Boot durchtreibender Ast, Plastetüte, Algenwolke, etc..


----------



## Heiko112 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



Jirko schrieb:


> wenn man(n) mit dem boot fährt, definitiv #6. kann ich fast 100%-ig davon ausgehen,  :m #h





Also nicht zwangläufig aber mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit.

Mein Posting bezog sich auf die Bilder von DREHTEUFEL.

Da man mit Side Imaging um ordentliche Bilder zu bekommen so um die 5 Km/H fahren sollte sind seine Sicheln also aus der Bewegung des Bootes über das Echo entstanden und nicht umgekehrt.

Meine SD Karte ist im Echo wenn jetzt das Wetter besser wird, geht es morgen los. Der Wind ist wohl nicht ohne der sollte sich noch etwas legen.


----------



## fiskeguide (23. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Schade, würde mich nämlich mal interessieren ob es bei anderen nutzern auch schon ab 20 meter sehr dunkel wird.
> 
> Von den max. zu erreichenden Tiefen von 40 metern mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko112 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Moin
Hoffe mal auf kommendes Wochenende für besseres Wetter. Letztes WE wollte ich bei dem Schneetreiben und Wind nicht wirklich los.

Ob das mit dem dunklen Bild bei 20 Meter noch so ist, wird sich bei meiner nächsten Tour klären. Habe den Geber neu und ordentlich angebaut. Wollen mal schauen ob wir dann jenseits der 20 meter ordentliche Bilder bekommen.

Zur Problematik mit dem Wellengang kann ich leider so viel noch nicht sagen. Das schlimmste was ich bei den einsatz des SI an Wellen hatte kann man nicht mit BFT 3 am kl. Belt vergleichen.

Werde auch am WE sobald ich raus war Bilder hier einstellen und auch ein wenig zu schreiben.


----------



## fiskeguide (25. November 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Bin schon gespannt.

Danke


----------



## Echolotzentrum (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Hallo,

hier mal wieder ein paar neue Side Imaging Bilder (sogar mit Hubschrauber unter Wasser, gemacht von uns!): http://gallery.angel-schlageter.de/main.php/v/neue_si_bilder/

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## drehteufel (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Die 997-Bilder sehen schon noch etwas besser als die des 797 aus. Gibts da doch eine andere SI-Technik?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Hallo,

es handelt sich um die gleiche Technik. Allerdings arbeitet das 997 mit mehr Sendeleistung und es hat das 800khz Sendeteil.
Das hat aber hier nichts mit den Bildern zu tun, sondern mit Erfahrung und den richtigen Einstellungen. (Alle Geräte haben auch den Grünfilter)
Deswegen starten wir ja auch in Kürze einen FOTOWETTBEWERB mit Side Imaging Bildern.
1ster Preis ist ein GEONAV 3 Hand GPS Kartenplotter. Aber dazu nächste Woche noch mehr.


Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Fxxxxx (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

man oh man, was für eine Hype um die SI Technik gemacht wird. Mit Sicherheit ist das SI Sonar ein technischer Fortschritt. Aber hier immer von (fast) fotorealistischer Darstellung zu sprechen halte ich für absolut überzogen und ist reines werbewirksames Geplänkel. Da brauch man sich auch nicht zu wundern, wenn viele hohe und überzogene Erwartungen haben. 
Und bei der nächst besseren Sonarerweiterung wirds dann dem SI so ergehen wie momentan dem 2D :q

Und wo wir beim Thema Werbung sind. Natürlich muß ein kommerzieller Anbieter in einem bestimmten Rahmen Werbung schalten, um seine Produkte unters Volk zu bringen. Aber irgendwie wird in mir (und nicht nur in mir) eine innere Abneigung gegen einen Anbieter hervorgerufen, wenn man Phrasen wie "Deutschlands Kompetenzzentrum", "der Maßstab für Beratung, Schulung & Verkauf", "größter europäischer Echolottest" ... uvm. verwendet. Kann mir garnicht vorstellen, dass das ein kompetenter Werbeberater verzapft hat |kopfkrat

Und natürlich wirbt es sich auch "schön" damit, Behörden und Organisationen (Polizei, FW, FFW, THW ...) als Nutzer dieser Geräte und als Kunde anzugeben - kann dann ja nur gut sein ... 

Nehmen Sie die oberen Zeilen nur mal als Hinweis hin, wie Ihr Angebots-/Werbegebaren bei einige potentiellen Kunden ankommt 


Und um wieder zum SI Sonar zurückzukommen :q :q :q 

Trotz meiner persönlichen inneren Abneigung hatte ich vor einiger Zeit auch mal einen Interessenten auf Sie aufmerksam gemacht - wo es vor einigen Wochen ja zu einer Vorführung auf der Müritz kam - mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich aus meiner Sicht eingentlich befürchtet hatte ...

Vielleicht schreiben Sie ja, worans gescheitert ist, was am SI Sonar nicht überzeugend war oder ob die Erwartungshaltung des Interessenten überzogen war :q


----------



## drehteufel (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

...würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



Fritze schrieb:


> man oh man, was für eine Hype um die SI Technik gemacht wird. Mit Sicherheit ist das SI Sonar ein technischer Fortschritt. Aber hier immer von (fast) fotorealistischer Darstellung zu sprechen halte ich für absolut überzogen und ist reines werbewirksames Geplänkel. Da brauch man sich auch nicht zu wundern, wenn viele hohe und überzogene Erwartungen haben.
> Und bei der nächst besseren Sonarerweiterung wirds dann dem SI so ergehen wie momentan dem 2D :q
> 
> Und wo wir beim Thema Werbung sind. Natürlich muß ein kommerzieller Anbieter in einem bestimmten Rahmen Werbung schalten, um seine Produkte unters Volk zu bringen. Aber irgendwie wird in mir (und nicht nur in mir) eine innere Abneigung gegen einen Anbieter hervorgerufen, wenn man Phrasen wie "Deutschlands Kompetenzzentrum", "der Maßstab für Beratung, Schulung & Verkauf", "größter europäischer Echolottest" ... uvm. verwendet. Kann mir garnicht vorstellen, dass das ein kompetenter Werbeberater verzapft hat |kopfkrat
> ...



Hallo,

nicht das es hier zu Missverständnissen kommt: Ich war weder von einem Kunden noch einer Behörde nach einer Vorführung oder Einweisung auf der Müritz gefragt worden. Da muss ich leider passen. Ich war auch NIEMALS vor kurzem an der Müritz!!!
Vielleicht konnte da ein Händlerkollege nicht richtig mit dem Ding umgehen. 
Zum Beispiel hat der Kampfmittelräumdienst in Kiel solch ein Gerät vor einiger Zeit bei einem anderen Händler gekauft. Nach einigen Wochen probieren haben die eine Schulung bei mir bestellt und bekommen. Wir haben Bomben und einiges anderes gefunden. War sehr erfolgreich. Auch Herr Thomas Bettingen von der Taucheinheit der Landespolizei in Saarbrücken war letzte Woche sehr zufrieden.

Klappern gehört zum Handwerk. Das was ich mache, mache ich gerne und habe Spaß dabei. Ich habe mich zu einem der größten Anbieter in Deutschland hochgearbeitet. Das funktioniert nur mit aktiver Werbung und KLAPPERN! Und da ich komischerweise sogar von Rainer Korn und vielen Messen gebucht werde, wird wohl nicht alles falsch sein was ich mache. Die Hoffnung es allen Recht zu machen, wird niemals erfüllt werden. Das zeigen die oben stehenden Zeilen.
Ich mache aber gute ehrliche Arbeit! Und das ist das Entscheidende! Ich lüge nicht und die SI Technik funktioniert hervorragend (Siehe Fotos, habe ich selbst gemacht)
Auch jetzt biete ich meinem Kritiker die Möglichkeit mich anzurufen und neutral darüber zu sprechen. Ich befürchte aber, dass ich niemals einen Anruf bekommen werde! Das ist leider immer so. Tel. Handy 0175 434 8387 oder ab Montag im Büro unter Tel. 05255 934700. 
Eine letzte Frage: Sie haben das Gerät noch nie ausprobiert oder wirklich gesehen, oder?

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Echolotzentrum (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



Berni57 schrieb:


> Hallo Kössi,
> haben uns vor 14 tagen ein Gerät bei Thomas Schageter bestellt und promt geliefert
> bekommen. Hatte 2-3 Telefonate im Vorfeld geführt und kann nur sagen  "Hut ab" vor diesen Service. Die freundliche und kompetente Beratung ist eine Sache dazu kommt aber auch noch ein schmuckes Päckchen, welches ich zu diesen Konditionen nirgens gefunden habe.
> Ich glaub du bist bei dieser Adresse in den besten Händen, und hast  diene Servicestation
> ...



Aus einem anderen Thread. Bei 98% Erfolgsquote bin ich eigentlich schon zufrieden. Und an den letzten 2 Prozenten arbeiten wir noch. Nobody´s perfect.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## FrankNMS (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

@echolotzentrum: sind hamburger bilder von der "Bille" oder von der "Dove-Elbe" ?
vg, frank


----------



## Echolotzentrum (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

|kopfkrat

Bin ein wenig überfragt. Das war ein See neben der Elbe am Warwischer Hinterdeich. Hilft das weiter?

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## FrankNMS (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

...klar, danke. es war der oortkatener see, eine alte kiesgrube mit alten förderanlagen auf dem grund. motorbetriebene boote sind verboten, gutes angelrevier.


----------



## Shira11 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Ich warte mal auf die Antworten von Eagle,......

Die werden doch sicher auch bald mit der technologie auf den Markt kommen!|rolleyes


----------



## drehteufel (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*



Shira11 schrieb:


> Ich warte mal auf die Antworten von Eagle,......
> 
> Die werden doch sicher auch bald mit der technologie auf den Markt kommen!|rolleyes


 
Bist Du Dir da sicher? Die Technologie ist nicht mehr ganz so neu, da hätte man eigentlich schon gleichziehen können/müssen.


----------



## Shira11 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Meiner Ansicht ist die side imaging Technologie der ultimative Hammer. Ich besitzte zwei Klassische Echolote (Humminbird 100 und Garmin 178C) und habe das Garmin erst vor 1,5 Jahren gekauft. Jetzt möcht ich mich am liebsten in den A.. beissen das ich da noch nicht auf diese Technologie gestoßen bin#q#q#q

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der Mitbewerb hier so einfach seine Kunden verlieren möchte?


----------



## Bibbelmann (11. August 2009)

*AW: Suche deutsche Anleitung Humminbird 797cSI*

Kann mich einer der User die amerikanische nicht für den internationalen Markt gedachte SI Geräte benutzen kurz per PN kontaktieren?  Danke


----------

